# Here's my pride and joy :-)



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

Here are some pictures of my 585. I have it since end of April, made about 4000 km and it was everything I hoped for. Full campa record, eurus wheelset, keo pedals, fsa plasma integrated handelbar (very comfort ride), 585 large size...


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*Pride And Joy*

Beautiful !!
Great looking bike.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Beautiful. Wait till the Grand Prix 4000 tires come out this fall in silver. They will match the bar tape incredibly.


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

GP-4000? I just found a link.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2005/news/08-15


PS- Nice ride!


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

*thanks guys*



spookyload said:


> Beautiful. Wait till the Grand Prix 4000 tires come out this fall in silver. They will match the bar tape incredibly.


I just read the same article on cyclingnews today and I tought "thank you conti !" for the silver gp4000. I'm using gp 3000 mostly on my road bike. Can't wait for those silver ones to put on my bike ;-) Hopefully they made some progress on gp4000 regarding the rear sides of tires, almost every in 3000 series had a broken apart in these area.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

*Now I know where the "wall repair fund" went ...*

Very sweet ride. You're a lucky man. 



ico said:


> Here are some pictures of my 585. I have it since end of April, made about 4000 km and it was everything I hoped for. Full campa record, eurus wheelset, keo pedals, fsa plasma integrated handelbar (very comfort ride), 585 large size...


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

*Perfect!*

If I had the cake, I would build it the as you did. By the way.....is that a stick of dynamite sticking out of your window casing?


----------



## cycleaddict (Dec 24, 2002)

*Ico...Fantastic build!!! Absolutely haute gamme. How's*

the riding in Croatia? Would it be a good region to do some light hotel to hotel touring? Is the country safe and fairly stable?


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

High Gear said:


> If I had the cake, I would build it the as you did. By the way.....is that a stick of dynamite sticking out of your window casing?



, well I,m living in a dangeorus neighborhood


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

cycleaddict said:


> the riding in Croatia? Would it be a good region to do some light hotel to hotel touring? Is the country safe and fairly stable?


Thanks! Croatia is actually very safe country and very atractive for cycling. We have some good mountain passes, few of them with on tho coast wit ascent from 0 to 1600-1700 meters above sea, so you can have a lot fun if you decide to come. Only bad thing is a condition of our roads, but you get use to it. With all the terorisam going on in this world I belive that our contry with such beautifull cost, with lot of mountains up to 1600 meters is one of the safest and very beautifull country for you guys to discover 

cheers!


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

Haven't done Croatia yet, but prop next summer... But I've had some really good times in Slovenia, riding Vrsic and the nice hills surrounding LjubLjana.. Can you recommend some nice areas, maybe close to the coast and in the northern part (as im prop going to ride in Slovenia as well...)


----------



## cycleaddict (Dec 24, 2002)

*Ico.....Thanks for the information. I lead tour groups in Europe and*

have been thinking of putting together a tour that would spend two weeks in Slovenia and Croatia. Perhaps you could PM me as a way to learn more about your beautiful country.


----------



## Macho Man Savage (Oct 24, 2002)

Just out of curiosity... how tall are you to fit the large?


----------

